# In line ATC fuse holders - best quality/price for bulk purchase?



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I need to buy ATC fuse holder + fuse kits in bulk (~16GA, 3amp fuse) what is the best vendor for this with a quality product?

Thank you.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

BK/HHC-R - COOPER BUSSMANN - FUSE HOLDER | Newark


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks, but that's too much $. I am looking at ones slightly over a buck.


----------

